

Unpleasant recruiters - jimmywanger

Hey guys.<p>I had an email interaction with a recruiter which I found unpleasant.<p>Is there any interest in seeing what happened? (Of course with the names redacted)
======
opless
Sure, why not?

I get stupid recruiters all the time.

